# 32/1 Yes



## carvinmark (Apr 23, 2006)

I ran my CSM at 32/1 today for the first time. I figured I would be fouling plugs and smoking like crazy. Not the case at all, wish I would have tried this a long time ago. Thanks to all of you guys, I think I'm gettin smarter...


----------

